# salt marsh144 rigged by Islamarine!



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

View attachment 1815
not to derail last salt marsh post...I've been meaning to post mine too!after lots of helpful info from microskiff I decided on a sm144.we ordered a bare hull w a few lil extras to help w rigging.had them run a rigging tube up the centerline under deck and not cut out the back boxes.this is what we started with from the factory...huge thx to Mel and Rose btw,great ppl.


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

View attachment 1816
Mel was even nice enough to deliver it to the keys for me when it was done.im so lucky to have as my brother,the man-the myth-the skiff legend-Brian @ Islamarine.when we were planning the skiff build my only requests were a stand up console and live well.since there weren't any live well options available from sm(except guide box plumbed in)Brian came up with a great plan.here is the tube console he built w old fb top.you can see in this pic the enclosed rear boxes...


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

View attachment 1818
View attachment 1817
Awsm lil live well and hatches on top of rear boxes.stbd side for batt/wiring,port side for dry storage.Custom 8gal fuel tank glassed in under the front deck.


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

View attachment 1819
View attachment 1820
View attachment 1819
Had salt marsh make me this part they use for their tube consoles.brian being the perfectionist he is thought it was too tall so he modified a chittum side console and went w a different color as well.


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

View attachment 1821
From the Islamarine boneyard another former chittum part modified and powder coated to fit on the sm.


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

View attachment 1823
Under the Front deck are the fuel tank,tm battery and onboard charger/plug(thx to mike @ battery tender for the hookup)


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

View attachment 1825
View attachment 1824
Shark eyes up front and Wiring in back box.brian added in a dual usb and 12v for my spotlight.


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

Aft facing rod tubes,completed console w led cockpit lights under,merc 20 w elec start/pt,sea deck in brushed desert sand really set it off!
View attachment 1829
View attachment 1828
View attachment 1827
View attachment 1826


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

View attachment 1831
View attachment 1830
Fuel fill on front deck,pp holders and trolling motor qr bracket.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Very nice !


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

View attachment 1832
Since this is the "bragging spot" I'm proud to show off some of my brother's work.many of you know him and his reputation for being one of the best in the business.he designed the sm for the way I fish.we didn't want to make it into something it's not by adding too much...I think it's perfect! I wanted a small skiff to squeeze into the backwaters and didn't have a lot of $ to spend.a huge thx to Brian,Heidi and the guys @ Islamarine.


----------



## Ethan_W (Oct 19, 2015)

Very cool. After seeing this build and the one prior it's making it real tough not to just pull the trigger and put my order in!


----------



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Congrats ... This is a REALLY nice skiff! Feeling like starting a project of my own but need to find time to go fish first


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks awesome! definitely the most tricked out one I've seen yet!

I am surprised you have it sitting so high on the trailer, mine has been a real PITA to launch at the height the trailer was at on mine, and yours looks even higher. I have finally just got around to lowering my about 5".


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

I was planning on lowering it asap.its a total pain in the *#% to launch.want to get either some side bunks or rear pvc guides as well.took it out yesterday but forgot my tools.we just finished the boat a few weeks ago so definitely have a few things left to work out.ordered a Cpl new props to try as well.running the stock 10p now.need a lil more prop on it.


----------



## Joegar41 (Feb 5, 2013)

Congrats man, amazing build.....you're going to love that skiff.


----------



## Kolomb (Dec 23, 2013)

Can you show more pics of the Live well setup please? How many gallons is it?


----------



## "Scott" (Apr 10, 2015)

nsbkiter said:


> View attachment 1831
> View attachment 1830
> Fuel fill on front deck,pp holders and trolling motor qr bracket.


Brilliant build... Lots of great ideas, thanks for posting, really good approach to a small simple skiff...


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

More pics of livewell...it was made from a small store bought fb dock/step box.brian finished the inside and outside w gelcoat,built up w glassed in coosa board channeled into the center for proper deck drainage.he used the factory center piece from sm,sprayed matching gelcoat underneath(thx Mel for the extra)then put some seadek on the underside of lid to seal.piano hinge across the back and small latch in front to keep it from coming up while trailering.im not sure how many gallons it is.maybe 6-7ish?we put 150 shrimp and cpl doz small mullet in there over the weekend with no problems.still need to p/u a strainer for overflow...lost a few shrimp down the drain...chumming I guess...its nothing too fancy but works great!
View attachment 1849
View attachment 1848
View attachment 1847


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

Some build pics of livewell set up.the pre made dock box was a perfect choice imo.lightweight,simple and a perfect fit to utilize the whole space between back boxes.could we have gone crazy and built a round or fancy well...sure.he could have built anything.at the end of the day it's a inexpensive lil skiff.we were more concerned with weight and of course $.the only drawback is if u step behind hinge,on the very back of the top the lid will come up.we thought about using a gas shock underneath but it pops up and stays right there when you're scooping up a bait.
View attachment 1853
View attachment 1852
View attachment 1850


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

Made some use of this space behind rod holders on console yesterday.thought it'd be a good place for hooks,jigs and random tackle while fishing.should keep me from having to dig thru the tackle bag so much...cut a piece of black starboard to fit super snug then used some black 5200 to secure leaving front and back open for draining.covered w some seadek scraps to finish off...trying to decide if I should cut/drill out spot for pliers or knife storage?
View attachment 2021


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

View attachment 2022


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Looks great I'd like to see the hole boat to see it all together


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

nsbkiter said:


> View attachment 1823
> Under the Front deck are the fuel tank,tm battery and onboard charger/plug(thx to mike @ battery tender for the hookup)


Pardon my ignorance but I'm wondering for my own education on a restoration project of my own, but is it safe to have the fuel tank and battery right next to each other? And with the fuel tank under the deck and the fill from the top, do you need to run a tank vent out the side or what?


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

View attachment 2128
i asked the same question when my brother was rigging it up.He didn't seem to be concerned w the battery/fuel thing.the battery is only for occasional trolling motor days.my thoughts are...it is a new boat,new fuel tank that is set up properly w/ a vent on stbd side.the way I take care of my boats I'd notice any leaks or vapors.Simply said... if I smell fuel I will probably not use the trolling motor on that trip!as everyone here knows we r not working w a lot of space.on my specific build for better balance w the aft livewell we needed the weight up front.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

nsbkiter said:


> View attachment 2128
> i asked the same question when my brother was rigging it up.He didn't seem to be concerned w the battery/fuel thing.the battery is only for occasional trolling motor days.my thoughts are...it is a new boat,new fuel tank that is set up properly w/ a vent on stbd side.the way I take care of my boats I'd notice any leaks or vapors.Simply said... if I smell fuel I will probably not use the trolling motor on that trip!as everyone here knows we r not working w a lot of space.on my specific build for better balance w the aft livewell we needed the weight up front.


Gracias man.

I bought the Banana River hull here: http://www.microskiff.com/threads/banana-river-skiff-project-hull.39114/

And I want to do it bare bones- tiller steer, big forward deck, fuel tank forward, no trolling motor, my only electronics will be to start the big motor and for the nav/anchor lights.

I'd like to put the battery forward too and was even thinking of doing an open-bulkhead design on the casting deck. Keep the rear simple with just a plain bench and a couple of hatches. One for storage and one to hold the electric panel.

But putting the battery forward next to the fuel tank in the same compartment, even if well-ventilated, is a concern.


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

No worries...nice project skiff!!!certianly I'm not an expert to answer your question.those are just my thoughts on the subject.my bro has built a sh*# ton of skiffs and I trust his judgment for my boat.but as you said...it is absolutely a concern I will be monitoring closely!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

nsbkiter said:


> No worries...nice project skiff!!!certianly I'm not an expert to answer your question.those are just my thoughts on the subject.my bro has built a sh*# ton of skiffs and I trust his judgment for my boat.but as you said...it is absolutely a concern I will be monitoring closely!


Cool. 

I briefly spoke with him about buying his panga last year and his rep speaks for itself.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2016)

That thing is sweet! What kind of speed are you getting from the Mercury? I think I am going with the Tohatsu 20 short shaft.


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

Not sure exactly but I'd guess mid to high 20's solo,slower with a passenger.need to get an app for that.too busy enjoying it and fishing.i have it rigged pretty heavy.im sure it's not as quick as one stripped down.i almost went w the tohatsu until a boat builder friend hooked me up with the bro deal on a merc.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks great, your brother is the maritime macgyver.


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

Thx...He is very good at what he does,that's for sure!everyone that has seen it loves it,me included!


----------



## Dan Bartlett (Sep 28, 2016)

nsbkiter said:


> View attachment 1823
> Under the Front deck are the fuel tank,tm battery and onboard charger/plug(thx to mike @ battery tender for the hookup)


Who did the Tank for you and what was the cost?? How many gallons?


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

View attachment 2302
My brother's on site welder re purposed the tank from their boneyard.he cut it up and sized it down,added a top fill and vent.he rents space in their yard.does all of their metal work as well as his own off site work.has mobile capabilities as well.im not sure of the exact capacity.6-8 gallons.the motor sips fuel and have yet to empty it enough to actually fill it!we filled it when it was done(somewhere over 5gal,don't remember)and I have been on 6-8 trips since.added 3 gallons a month ago.the actual cost of tank I'm unsure of Too.i gave them $ up front for all the parts and rigging that needed to be done.when that ran out gave him some more...not much help.sorry!heres a pic of tank before it was glassed in.i could measure it and calculate the capacity if needed I guess.


----------



## fishn&flyn (Oct 23, 2015)

Awesome build man! I just placed my order for a new 1444V and I am torn between the Mercury 20 SS tiller and the Suzuki 20 SS tiller, any thoughts so far on your Mercury? I also see that everyone says the skiff needs to be lower on the trailer, is that something I need to let Saltmarsh know or are they leaving the factory like that?


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

I like the merc so far.have always been a Yamaha guy...almost bought a zuki but couldn't find one w remote steer,elec start n power trim that wasn't full retail.biggest factor for me was that my bud from way back tom Gordon hooked me up w a bro deal on the merc.so merc it is!only thing I dislike about it is the dam beep that lasts for 10sec every time I start it.i dropped the trailer as far as it would go and it launches much easier.


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

Idk if they will adjust trailer for u...guess it wouldn't hurt to ask!really easy to do though.i did mine solo in a few min @ the boat ramp.not sure where you're located but try diamond Suzuki in new Smyrna,they had the best prices when I was looking.good luck w/ the skiff when u get it.they are a lot of fun to rip around in!


----------



## fishn&flyn (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks man! Yes I have also all ways been a Yamaha guy but it seems like they are not as popular in the smaller HP's. I am just going with the Mercury because I have a great Mercury dealer/mechanic here local. Another question for you I see you went with the long shaft engine. Rose said if you go with a short shaft they cut the transom down, is there any benefit that anyone has seen going with either or? I also have a 13HP swamp runner mud motor I built with a Harbor Freight Predator engine. I am wondering if I want to also use this on the skiff should I go with the Short shaft engine? Also is there room for 9' fly rods in the under gunnel rod tubes?


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

No worries...I had to go w long shaft bc I wanted the remote steering model.it's only available w 20" shaft.if u look at pics u can see my transom is raised.paint it black on here has a surface drive motor on his 144 and he notched the transom himself.id venture to guess the 15" shaft w/notched transom is the way u wanna go.there are a cpl guys on here running a 15" shaft w a micro jack plate as well.search the forum,there is a ton of info on the sm144's...really helped me when I was where u r right now.just ordered one and looking for info!!!there are so many Ankona/saltmarsh owners here We might as well have our own page!!!


----------

